# How moist is too moist for buds in jar?



## solarguy (Dec 20, 2010)

when putting buds in glass jars the buds go from being dryish to damp....how damp is to damp?

when should i be scared there is mold?

i let my buds hand for 3 days witha fan on them....and i live in a very dry area...the outside of my buds were dry, some leaves crusty and some still moist....the stem also bent instead of snapping...

i put them in my big glass jars and they got damp, much more moist than when they went in...is this ok? is this normal? 

i heard from a few people leaving the jars open if they are too damp....please help!

also the longer i cure the better? is there a point where curing it longer makes no difference? 

thanks


----------



## freakishlyyellow (Dec 20, 2010)

lay it out on a newspaper if u think its to wet for a cple hrs


----------



## solarguy (Dec 20, 2010)

newspaper? ink? how bout clean printer paper lol?


----------



## freakishlyyellow (Dec 20, 2010)

it dont phase me but itd have to b pretty wet to get the ink wet enough to absorb or whatever ur worried about


----------



## solarguy (Dec 20, 2010)

word well i am trying to work with these jars if anyone has any help...


----------



## pilgram (Dec 20, 2010)

if they are wet ,put them in a paper sack for a couple of days...what you did with the fan only dried the outside of your bud,it mostly takes longer than three days to dry enough


----------



## bobbypyn (Dec 21, 2010)

yep. you're beggin for heartache and lawn clipping-smellin' herb. you're still wet. 5 more days or you're about to screw your whole deal. real talk. no jars for 7 to ten days homey. stems MUST snap clean before curing. when you can smoke a joint of it without lighting it every hit, you're ready for jars. you've come this far, don't blow it crossing the finish line!!! they got wetter cuz all the inner moisture finally equalized with the dry outer parts when you sealed em up. no bueno. moisture = bad taste when curing and a playground for mold.


----------



## gom (Dec 23, 2010)

paper plate


----------



## supaleeb (Dec 24, 2010)

If you have to wipe condensation off of the inside of the jar more than twice per day, it's probably too much, but I tend to like mine to be a little drier than most people before I put it in jars. Also, if it's too wet, put it in brown paper bags, and you can shred up a few and place them in between layers. Really helps speed up the process.


----------



## Ap0c0leS (Dec 25, 2010)

Please open your jars atleast 3 times a day for 15 mins at a time.. Stir the goods if its a full jar....when first drying and jarred the bud will get very wet.. put it in a paper bag untill its dry and then back to the jar till its wet again and repeate


----------



## palerider (Dec 25, 2010)

good advice from bobbypyn, you should never but them in a jar untill they have hung for about 7 days and the stems snap. Don't put a fan on them or anything else to try to speed the process, it takes as long as it takes. Take the buds and put them in a brown paper bag for a few days then try the jars again. If you open the lids and there is visible condensation on the side of the jar they are too wet to be in there! if you open the lid and the buds are moist but not sweating then you have began the curing process.


----------

